# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Προβλημα με inveter 1200w  12v to 220v

## sifmakis

Γεια σας , 
Εχω ενα inverter 1200w απο 12volt to 220volt pure sine σε μια μικρη βαρκουλα για κανενα φως , κανενα κινητο να φορτιζω και ετσι γενικα για ψηλοπραγματα . 
Μεχρι μερικες μερες δουλευε κανονικα , μεχρι που πηγα μια μερα να το ανοιξω και μου αναπψε το κοκκινο led . 
Το εκλεισα και το αναψα 5-6 φορες και δουλεψε κανονικα . 
Αυτο εγινε 3-4 φορες , δλδ οταν πηγενα να το χρισημοποιησω δεν αναβε με την πρωτη αλλα ηθελε λιγο κοπο , μεχρι που ηρθε και το τελος του και δεν ξανααναψε και οταν το παταω αναβει κοκκινο ( κανει και το μπιπ ) .
Ηρθε η ωρα να το χειρουργησω ! 
Μη ξεροντας και πολλα πολλα σαν εσας εδω  :Smile:  ειδα μηπως ειχε ξεκολλησει κατι  και βρηκα μια αντισταση (αυτη που ειναι ασπρη σαν κεραμικη ) την μετρησα ηταν οκ , οποτε την κολλησα πανω στην πλακετα παλι . 
Επισης μιας που ειναι εδω κοντα ενα ηλεκτρονικαδικο πηγα και πηρα και του αλλαξα και τα 8 τρανζιστορ , αλλα παλι τπτ . 
Αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι πως οι δυο μεγαλοι πυκνωτες φορτιζουν (230 - 300 volt dc ) . 
Περιμένω ιδέες τι αλλο μπορω να μετρήσω ή να αντικαταστήσω  :Smile:  





http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...209193741.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...209193815.jpg/

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σε γενικές γραμμές και σύμφωνα με τα Manual όταν ανάβει το κόκκινο Fault σημαίνει ότι έχεις χαμηλή τάση μπαταρίας. ή μπορεί πάλι η μπαταρία σου να είναι "μέτρια" φορτισμένη και σε υψηλό φορτίο να σου κάνει το ίδιο

----------


## sifmakis

Καλησπερα ! 
Η μπαταρια στο σκαφακι μου ειχε 12.5 βολτ . Τωρα εδω στο σπιτι που το δοκιμαζα εχω μια μπαταρια που την εχω και στην φορτιση και ειχε 14,5v . 
Οποτε μονο θεμα τροφοδοσιας δεν ειναι . 
Με το που πατω το ( on ) κανει μπιπ παει να αναψει το πρασινο led και μετα αναβει το κοκκινο ! 
Επισεις να πω πως εχω τσεκαρει και τις ασφαλιες ( και αυτες με τα ποδαρακια και πανω στην πλακετα ) και ειναι  OK .

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι αν θέλεις να είσαι ωραίος . σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα σου ότι πρόκειται για τροφοδοσία "ψιλοπραγμάτων" όπως λες φώτα και κινητό και δεν έχεις κάτι επάνω στο "βαρκάκι" που να χρειάζεται τάση δικτύου . Γιατί δεν ακολουθείς την σίγουρη και απλή τακτική με 12 βολτες ή 24 βολτες λάμπες και για κινητό ένα απλό τροφοδοτικό από την μπαταρία σου? Υπερδιαστασιολογημένο το βλέπω 1000w ινβέρτερ και επικίνδυνο για θάλασσα για αυτά που το χρειάζεσαι . Μπορείς να πάρεις και ένα καινούριο με πολύ μικρό και φθηνό κόστος αν επιμένεις στην τάση δικτύου π.χ 300w με 30 ευρώ και λάμπες οικονομίας.

----------


## Notios38

Καλημέρα στην παρεα....να συμφωνησω με τον Μιχαλη οσον αφορα την ισχυ του inverter στην θαλασσα..και την αλμυρα που θα περασει μεσα..στο κυκλωμα...μιας και ειμαι κοντα στο ιδιο hobby,,,Mακη μέτρα στους πυκνωτες αν εχεις 350-400V DC Προσεκτικα...οσο μπορεις,  αν ειναι οκ τοτε εχεις προβλημα στην γεφυρα Η στην εξοδο .....καθαρισε ομως καλα την πλακετα με καποιο καλο καθαριστικο..για τυχον διαρροή στο τυπωμενο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μια απορία ... που στο διάολο γειώνεται ένα ινβέρτερ σε "βαρκάκι"? Ενδιαφέρον! μπας και δεν το ξέρουμε μήπως υπάρχουν εξιδεικευμένες γειώσεις για Θαλασσοχομπίστες ? και τίποτα ανοξείδωτες φαντάζομαι? γιατί και το άλλο με απλή ουδετερογείωση σε μπαταρία μέσα σε "νερά " δεν μου αρέσει και τόσο.

----------


## sifmakis

Να σας λυσω καποιες αποριες , οπως μου λυνετε και εσεις τις δικες μου . 
Η βαρκουλα μου ειναι πολυεστερικη , οποτε δεν υπαρχει γειωση οπως επισης και στις ξυλινες . 
Το inverter ειναι βολικο σε ενα σκαφακι γιατι την μια μπορει να ερθει ενας φιλος οπου δεν εχει φορτιστη 12v στο κινητο του , να φορτισεις ενα λαπτοπ  , αντε να βαλεις και μια τηλεωρασουλα ... γενικα βολευει (βολευε ) .
Ας κοιταξουμε μηπως μπορεσουμε να το φτιαξουμε πρωτα και μετα βλεπουμε για καινουργιο . 
Το ειχα παρει σχετικα μεγαλο γιατι μια φορα θα χρειαστης να βαλεις κατι παραπανω και μην αρχιζει να βγαζει καπνους . 

Νοτιος38 μπορεις να μου πεις ποιες ειναι οι γεφυρες που μπορω να κοιταξω ?

----------


## sifmakis

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει καει κανενας μετασχηματιστης ?

----------


## FILMAN

> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει καει κανενας μετασχηματιστης ?


Όχι, διότι τότε δεν θα φόρτιζαν οι πυκνωτές στα 300V. Κάτι τρέχει με το κύκλωμα από κει και πέρα, δηλ. την γέφυρα Η που είπε ο Δημήτρης ή την οδήγηση και επιτήρησή της.

----------


## Notios38

Μάκη οπως φαινεται απο τις φωτο εχεις ενα DC σε DC και ενα  DC σε AC...τα μικρα fet που αλλαξες ειναι στο πρωτο κομματι  που βγαζει τα 370 DC V περίπου και απο κει τα δινει  σε 4..8 fet σε διαταξη Η που με την καταληλη οδηγηση και επιτηρηση οπως λεει ο Φίλιππος σου βγαζει τα 230 V AC...επειδη δεν εκανες κατι ...να το υπερφορτωσεις..και σταδιακα σου εμφανισε το προβλημα ..αλμυρα εχει δωσει σφαλμα στο δευτερο τμημα που σχηματιζει το ημιτονο...εκει το κοβω...
Μιχάλη δεν εχει νοημα η γειωση  σε τετοια σκαφη...αλλα αν ελθεις σε επαφη κατα λαθος τους δυο ακροδεκτες  σιγουρα θα σε κλωτσησει.
Στην θαλασσα Μάκη εγω τα εχω μονο 12V και ολα απο 2 μπαταρια...ολα τα παραπανω υπαρχουν σε 12 V Και εισαι ησυχος..με τι ειδους ψαρεμα ασχολεισαι?

----------


## spyropap

Και εγώ συμφωνώ με #9 και #10. Αυτό που θα έκανα είναι να περάσω όλες τις κολλήσεις στην πλακέτα με κολλητήρι και καλάι  μήπως και έχει ξεκολλήσει κάτι από το κύκλωμα ελέγχου. Και μπορείς να μετρήσεις διόδους με πολύμετρο.

----------


## sifmakis

Εδω ειμαι και παλι στην ωραια παρεουλα σας ! 
Λοιπον , ξαναπατησα με το κολητηρι αρκετες κολησεις χωρις να βρω κατι κακο  :frown:  . 
Μετρησα τις διοδους στην περιοχη (Α) και ειναι οκ ! 
Παμε τωρα στην γεφιρα Η .
Μετρησα τα τρανζιστορ ( με το πολύμετρο στην λειτουργεια για μετρηση διόδων ) οπως ειναι πανω στην πλακετα και πηρα της ακολουθες μετρησεις : 
(+)ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με τον εκπομπό και τον (-) ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με τον συλλέκτη = χαμηλή αντίσταση
(+)ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου στον εκπομπό και τον (-) στην βάση = χαμηλή αντίσταση
(-) ακροδέκτη του ωμομέτρου με την βάση και τον (+) ακροδέκτη με τον συλλέκτη = χαμηλή αντίσταση

Ολα μου φανηκαν φυσιολογικα και αντιστρεφοντας τις πολικότητες ειχα ενδειξη μεγάλης αντιστασης . 
Επειδη δεν μου εφτανε αυτο ειπα να βγάλω και ενα απο την πλακετα για να το μετρησω σκέτο .
Οι μετρήσεις που πηρα οταν ηταν εκτος πλακετας ηταν πολυ διαφορετικες μπορώντας να πάρω μονο μια μέτρηση οταν ειχα το πολυμετρο στο μεσαίο ποδαρακι και στο ενα ακριανο με ένδειξη υψηλής αντίστασης , και αυτο μου φανηκε οκ γιατι μετρήσα ενα απο τα μικρα καινουρια που ειχα περίσευμα και ειχε τις ιδιες ενδειξεις ! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Επισης να πω πως σε κανενα σημειο δεν εχει σημεια οξυδωσης απο αλμήρα και μου κανει εντύπωση γιατι να χαλασε . 
Οσο για το είδος ψαρέματος οχι κατι συγκεκριμένο ( για κανενα μπαλά κανενα σαργό αντε και κανενα παραγαδάκι ) οτι θελει η παρέα ..

----------


## Thanos10

Μακη μια που δεν ξερεις και πολλα οπως λες αγορασε ενα καινουργιο η δωστο για επισκευη.

----------


## Notios38

Καλημερα...Μακη ειναι δυσκολο με ενα πολυμετρο να δεις τα fet παρα μονο σε  βραχυκυκλωμα..μετρησε στους δυο ηλεκτρολυτικους αν εχεις DC 350++ αν δεν σου τα βγαζει πιθανον καποια απο τις πολλες προστασιες που εχει να στο κλεινει..και να συμφωνησω με τον Θανο...να το δωσεις σε καποιο που να το ξαναφερει σε λειτουργεια παλι..μου εχει τυχει ενα αντιστοιχο να βγει εκτος ο επιτηρητης τασης εξοδου και οτι ηταν στο φορτιο  να καταστραφει...
Οσο για την παρεα ..ναι στην θαλασσα παντα δυο..πρωτα για ασφαλεια και μετα για το σηκωμα του παραγαδιου..εκει ειμαι και εγω..μα δεν υπαρχει πολυ χρονος.

----------


## sifmakis

Καλησπερα ... Φιλε Θανο ηθελα πριν το δωσω σε κανεναν μαστορα μηπως μπορεσει καποιος να με βοηθησει απο εδω μεσα μπηπως και γλυτώσουμε το '' κουρεμα '' . 
Φίλε Δημητρη οι πυκνωτες φορτίζουν με dc περίπου 300volt .

----------

